# Heavy Metal (1981)



## Dave (Mar 30, 2001)

Heavy Metal (1981)

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0082509

A glowing orb terrorizes a young girl with a collection of stories of dark fantasy, eroticism and horror. Or an excuse to make pornographic cartoons set to Heavy metal music, with a fantasy theme.

Directed by Gerald Potterton.  

Writing credits Len Blum & Daniel Goldberg.

Based on a French Magazine. I saw this at the cinema, but I wouldn't recommend it. It is very boring in the middle. Not suitable for children at all, due to the content - language, sex, and violence. Not really my thing at all. I don't really like Heavy metal music either, but it really was a good soundtrack, so I bought it.


----------



## Koala (Oct 6, 2001)

*Classic Animation Worth Buying DVD*

Saw it first run on a BIG screen (the first time I did "certain" drugs).  My first exposure to Bakshi animations - he did a number of others that are also good with "almost hidden" social commentary sprinkled throughout.  One of the only novies I ever bought a soundtrack of (I have maybe 2 soundtracks in over 1000 CDs).

Who wouldn't want to be a Tarakian or have one as a friend?

(Heavy Meetal 2000 no where as good, IMHO.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2016)

I saw it when it came out in 1981, it was weird, funny , wonderful and terrifying,  . My favorite segment was Taarna the the avenging Warrior maiden. I liked her best of all.  The film was cutting edge  back in 81, but overall has not aged very well. And the follow film that they did some year later was pretty forgettable.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 16, 2016)

One need only look at my ava... 

(Haven't seen it in a while, and even back in 1981 the effects were a little on the cheesy side, so I'm not about to disagree on how well it aged...)


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 16, 2016)

Grimward said:


> One need only look at my ava...
> 
> (Haven't seen it in a while, and even back in 1981 the effects were a little on the cheesy side, so I'm not about to disagree on how well it aged...)



The Taarna segment  is still the best part of the movie.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 16, 2016)

I kinda like Den, too...


----------



## Rafellin (Feb 16, 2016)

Fine piece of somewhat dated animation, but top entertainment nonetheless.

The blu-ray transfer is very good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 16, 2016)

Grimward said:


> I kinda like Den, too...



That was a fun segment of the film too.  They did kind of capture the spirt of Richard Corben's  character.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 16, 2016)

Rafellin said:


> Fine piece of somewhat dated animation, but top entertainment nonetheless.
> 
> The blu-ray transfer is very good.



It does still entertain.


----------



## Cathbad (Feb 16, 2016)

Dave said:


> A glowing orb terrorizes a young girl with a collection of stories of dark fantasy, eroticism and horror. Or an excuse to make pornographic cartoons set to Heavy metal music, with a fantasy theme.



YAY!!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 19, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> YAY!!!!



It's not PC Correct.


----------



## Cathbad (Feb 19, 2016)

My PC hasn't been correct for a longgggg time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 19, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> My PC hasn't been correct for a longgggg time.



(LOL)


----------



## Frost Giant (Mar 11, 2016)

I picked it up on blu ray, I enjoyed it back when it came out in 1981. The animation is a bit rough, but it still works in my opinion. As far as the content goes, not every animated feature can be rated G, some things are only for adults. It had some good concepts (B-17 zombie island, Hanover Fiste, and who could pass on a generous helping of plutonian nyborg) and the great soundtrack pulls it all together.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 20, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> I picked it up on blu ray, I enjoyed it back when it came out in 1981. The animation is a bit rough, but it still works in my opinion. As far as the content goes, not every animated feature can be rated G, some things are only for adults. It had some good concepts (B-17 zombie island, Hanover Fiste, and who could pass on a generous helping of plutonian nyborg) and the great soundtrack pulls it all together.



I still love the Taarna segment.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2016)

If they did a reboot, I would love to see it made into live action film.


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 12, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> It's not PC Correct.


So very true.


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 12, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> If they did a reboot, I would love to see it made into live action film.



Do you think it'd get a rating of R or MA-17?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> So very true.



When I first saw the film I found it  hypnotic  and raunchy and off the charts insane and very moving at times and  enjoyed it a immensely. As Ive said before my favorite segment was Taarna . She was brave and  beautiful beyond words and so unforgettable .  If I could have a choice of any one  fictional character become real. It would her.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> Do you think it'd get a rating of R or MA-17?



Given the the 1981 film, probably an R .


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 12, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> Given the the 1981 film, probably an R .



I dunno, There's a scene in my mind that I thin could make it rated MA...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 13, 2016)

The best scene was  Taarna mortally  wounded mounted her bird which also wounded  going to volcano with the Locknar stone  and using the the energy   of Goddess to take done the  stone . She perished but in the process destroyed the stone and rescued the girl in the house on earth  that under the threat of the stone and was reborn through the girl.  Even her bird got a second life. Great stuff.


----------

